# New and need your opinions please



## Reens

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and would like to benefit from your experiences please. I suppose my situation would not apply to many of you. I am orginally from Egypt, but only lived there for six years of my life during the eighties (in Maadi). Have been a British Citizen for the past 21 year, therefore consider myself British more than Egyptian. I am a qualified Hypnotherapist/counsellor and NLP Practioner. I would like to embark on a new challenge and come to Cairo to practice for a couple of years. I still speak Arabic, and am concious that I may fall into that Grey area of neither being local nor expatriate. However, I may be able to handle this once there. 
I live in Aberdeen at the moment and really getting fed up with the snow!!!! Actually I am looking for some quality of life in return of all the hard work which I find lacking here in regards of options and social life.
I will be doing some homework to find out what is needed (in terms of indemnity insurances and legalities) to have a practice there but do you feel my line of work is something that would find a nich market there? Is life still as good as I remember it then? Would you choose to be there if you didn't have to? I guess what I am looking for is a work/life balance. Any input would be much appreciated, as I am sure things have changed a lot in the past 20 years.
Many thanks,


----------



## DeadGuy

Well, sorry to disappoint you, but 90% of the Egyptian population don't believe in Hypnotherapy that much, these things will find too many opponents and for too many reasons, specially when the only people pretending to know anything about it in here at the moment are mostly "charlatans" (not sure if it's the right word, but I mean people who are dressing in a real funny way claiming they can talk to ghosts and may be the devil itself or something!).

But you can try to join a medical center or something like that, you'd be doing your job as a part of a long term therapy, you can find many centers like this, mostly established for helping addicts or helping other patients who had a sever shock for any reason, I think they'd wanna hire you in there.

And yes, things changed dramatically since 1980's in here.

Good luck in here!


----------



## Reens

DeadGuy said:


> Well, sorry to disappoint you, but 90% of the Egyptian population don't believe in Hypnotherapy that much, these things will find too many opponents and for too many reasons, specially when the only people pretending to know anything about it in here at the moment are mostly "charlatans" (not sure if it's the right word, but I mean people who are dressing in a real funny way claiming they can talk to ghosts and may be the devil itself or something!).
> 
> But you can try to join a medical center or something like that, you'd be doing your job as a part of a long term therapy, you can find many centers like this, mostly established for helping addicts or helping other patients who had a sever shock for any reason, I think they'd wanna hire you in there.
> 
> And yes, things changed dramatically since 1980's in here.
> 
> Good luck in here!


Hi DeadGuy, Thank you for your response. Yes I do understand where you are coming from but I think I would work more with expatriates rather than locals. I also have an added training in weight management using Cognitive Behaviour Therapy. Although I have worked with people affected by traumas and I would like to concentrate on a more solution focused therapies. I am not sure if I will be looking to be employed but be selfemployed. Perhaps working with young adults issues and life coaching. I was more interested to find out about the way and quality of life. 
Thank you for your input.


----------



## expatinalex

I understandwhere you are coming from. Our home is in Inverurie......Aberdeen.
I lived in Tobruk as a child and now Live mostly in Alexandria my husband and I have bought a villa here.
My advice to you is to get some qualifications that are worth having here.........as I don't think the ones you have are worth having in Egypt!
And also to appreciate which side your bread is buttered.
Ok so we've had a bit of snow this year.........buy some wellies!!!


----------



## DeadGuy

Reens said:


> Hi DeadGuy, Thank you for your response. Yes I do understand where you are coming from but I think I would work more with expatriates rather than locals. I also have an added training in weight management using Cognitive Behaviour Therapy. Although I have worked with people affected by traumas and I would like to concentrate on a more solution focused therapies. I am not sure if I will be looking to be employed but be selfemployed. Perhaps working with young adults issues and life coaching. I was more interested to find out about the way and quality of life.
> Thank you for your input.



Well, looks like I'm gonna be disappointing you again since you're asking about the way and "quality" of "life" in here :confused2: 

It's a third world country, with a high ignorance rate and a completely crappy life style, so I dunno what kinda "quality" you're expecting in here, but you're not gonna find it!

If you're leaving where you're living now cause of "snow" and cause people are focusing on their jobs??? you'd be making a big mistake, cause instead of snow you'll find mud in many places, and dusty air EVERYWHERE in here (including your own wardrobe!!!!) and instead of people focusing on their jobs you'll find people focusing on how to make money out of anything, taking advantage of everything they can use, fooling others to make more money, and that's the kinda people who have time to "socialize" in here, and trust me, you never know that they're doing this, cause they make sure they look so decent and nice!!!!! the rest of the people who are trying to make a decent living withOUT robbing someone??? they don't have time to "socialize" just like in UK!! but the only difference??? in UK?? you do make a decent living even if you're gonna complain about the social part, but in here??? they got no time to socialize cause of their jobs, and still, the money they're making isn't enough to provide a decent living, so they're loosing both ways, financially and socially!!!

I'd take some cold snow for a while if I was there, but that's just what I think!

Sorry if I was rude or harsh in anything I've said, but you're the one asking about the "quality" of "life" in here!!!

Good luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Reens said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and would like to benefit from your experiences please. I suppose my situation would not apply to many of you. I am orginally from Egypt, but only lived there for six years of my life during the eighties (in Maadi). Have been a British Citizen for the past 21 year, therefore consider myself British more than Egyptian. I am a qualified Hypnotherapist/counsellor and NLP Practioner. I would like to embark on a new challenge and come to Cairo to practice for a couple of years. I still speak Arabic, and am concious that I may fall into that Grey area of neither being local nor expatriate. However, I may be able to handle this once there.
> I live in Aberdeen at the moment and really getting fed up with the snow!!!! Actually I am looking for some quality of life in return of all the hard work which I find lacking here in regards of options and social life.
> I will be doing some homework to find out what is needed (in terms of indemnity insurances and legalities) to have a practice there but do you feel my line of work is something that would find a nich market there? Is life still as good as I remember it then? Would you choose to be there if you didn't have to? I guess what I am looking for is a work/life balance. Any input would be much appreciated, as I am sure things have changed a lot in the past 20 years.
> Many thanks,



Think Deadguy has hit it on the nail also bear in mind that as you are Egyptian 
people will want to pay you local rates regardless of the fact you have British Citizenship.
Cairo is filthy in fact it is a mucky hole and could do with some snow to cover it.
Going out to eat here is expensive.. you cannot go for an Indian meal for £10 here. Taxis even when they have a meter try and rip you off. 
I had a man come to read the gas meter, I told him I don't have gas he said ok electric and I live in a prestigious building with lots of security but he still tried it on.
I would not choose to be here my work has brought me and it is only the fact that I earn a tax free salary and I have lots of perks that makes the constant hassle worth while.
Stay where you are or relocate somewhere else in the Uk is my advice,

Maiden


----------



## expatinalex

Reens said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and would like to benefit from your experiences please. I suppose my situation would not apply to many of you. I am orginally from Egypt, but only lived there for six years of my life during the eighties (in Maadi). Have been a British Citizen for the past 21 year, therefore consider myself British more than Egyptian. I am a qualified Hypnotherapist/counsellor and NLP Practioner. I would like to embark on a new challenge and come to Cairo to practice for a couple of years. I still speak Arabic, and am concious that I may fall into that Grey area of neither being local nor expatriate. However, I may be able to handle this once there.
> I live in Aberdeen at the moment and really getting fed up with the snow!!!! Actually I am looking for some quality of life in return of all the hard work which I find lacking here in regards of options and social life.
> I will be doing some homework to find out what is needed (in terms of indemnity insurances and legalities) to have a practice there but do you feel my line of work is something that would find a nich market there? Is life still as good as I remember it then? Would you choose to be there if you didn't have to? I guess what I am looking for is a work/life balance. Any input would be much appreciated, as I am sure things have changed a lot in the past 20 years.
> Many thanks,


I've had time to reconsider my comments to you and maybe your qualifications in trauma counselling would probably be of use to the expats more than to the locals.

As for weight management the food here is s*** anyway so no market there except for the fat lazy Arabs sitting on the street corners!!!!

I am sorry if i appear rude but be honest............do you really think you can improve your quality of life by moving from the UK Egypt??????/ Get real!!!!!


----------



## Reens

Oh dear... thank you all for your input. Maiden I think you put your point in the most balanced way. I am hearing you all, I am not sure why everyone seem to pick on one comment about the snow and ignored the rest! I lived in Singapore for 7 years and although I have enjoyed every second there, it is a very expensive place to live. As I mentioned I am in a fortunate position to look at the possibility of a new challenge and Cairo was one of my options, and I wouldn't have wanted to live there for more than a couple of years. I don't think I would want to retrain in anything else I love what I do. With all due respect to the member from Inverurie, I really do think that choices are very limited here and I live 35 further North (not that this is anyone's fault but a choice we made 7 years ago), perhaps it wouldn't feel the same to you if you have family and friends already established. Moving South to Edinburgh is another option I am looking at.

I am really sorry things have not improved and from what I am hearing it is actually got worse in Egypt. People used to be friendly and caring. This is really what I was wanting to hear. Good luck to you all and thank you for giving me some guidance towards my decision. I am now discouraged but maybe one day I will visit.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Reens said:


> Oh dear... thank you all for your input. Maiden I think you put your point in the most balanced way. I am hearing you all, I am not sure why everyone seem to pick on one comment about the snow and ignored the rest! I lived in Singapore for 7 years and although I have enjoyed every second there, it is a very expensive place to live. As I mentioned I am in a fortunate position to look at the possibility of a new challenge and Cairo was one of my options, and I wouldn't have wanted to live there for more than a couple of years. I don't think I would want to retrain in anything else I love what I do. With all due respect to the member from Inverurie, I really do think that choices are very limited here and I live 35 further North (not that this is anyone's fault but a choice we made 7 years ago), perhaps it wouldn't feel the same to you if you have family and friends already established. Moving South to Edinburgh is another option I am looking at.
> 
> I am really sorry things have not improved and from what I am hearing it is actually got worse in Egypt. People used to be friendly and caring. This is really what I was wanting to hear. Good luck to you all and thank you for giving me some guidance towards my decision. I am now discouraged but maybe one day I will visit.



Reens

Just another little pointer... I have just paid the equivelent of £3.50 for a bag of family sized kettle crisps.. the type you pay £1.50 in Tesco.. yes you can get local ones here for little money but honestly that is all they are worth.
A jar of rhubarb and ginger jam is £2.25 and yes you can buy local jam cheaply but it is too sweet for my palate. We all buy products that we are used to in the UK etc as we miss them and it makes life a little bit easier but we have to pay through the nose for these. The sun doesn't make life easier.

Maiden


----------



## Reens

Actually, I do think you are rude. and if you don't mind me asking what are you doing there, buying a villa etc. Why have you invested your cash in such a **** whole according to you.
that was for the Alexandria lady.


----------



## Lanason

Strewth you lot have got a "bee in your pants" today - maybe I'm still in the "honeymoon mode" :eyebrows: but come on cheer up. I feel like banging my head on the wall to make me feel better after reading this thread.:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Reens

MaidenScotland said:


> Reens
> 
> Just another little pointer... I have just paid the equivelent of £3.50 for a bag of family sized kettle crisps.. the type you pay £1.50 in Tesco.. yes you can get local ones here for little money but honestly that is all they are worth.
> A jar of rhubarb and ginger jam is £2.25 and yes you can buy local jam cheaply but it is too sweet for my palate. We all buy products that we are used to in the UK etc as we miss them and it makes life a little bit easier but we have to pay through the nose for these. The sun doesn't make life easier.
> 
> Maiden


Thank you Maiden for your constructive comments. I do appreciate the attraction of taking on Jobs in hardship areas at least for a period to get established. As I said I was looking for some balance but with what you are describing I guess you would really have to have the back up of your corporate organisation to compnesate the standard of living and even then you would fall as the victim of envy of the locals I guess.
There are alot of cheap flight to sunny locations from here, my aim was the experience. Thank you again and all the best for your future.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Reens said:


> Actually, I do think you are rude. and if you don't mind me asking what are you doing there, buying a villa etc. Why have you invested your cash in such a **** whole according to you.
> that was for the Alexandria lady.



sadly Reens this is how the place gets to you at time.

maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> Strewth you lot have got a "bee in your pants" today - maybe I'm still in the "honeymoon mode" :eyebrows: but come on cheer up. I feel like banging my head on the wall to make me feel better after reading this thread.:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:




Lol yes Adrian you are still on honeymoon.. just wait until you have done a Ramadan hehe 

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

Reens said:


> Oh dear... thank you all for your input. Maiden I think you put your point in the most balanced way. I am hearing you all, I am not sure why everyone seem to pick on one comment about the snow and ignored the rest! I lived in Singapore for 7 years and although I have enjoyed every second there, it is a very expensive place to live. As I mentioned I am in a fortunate position to look at the possibility of a new challenge and Cairo was one of my options, and I wouldn't have wanted to live there for more than a couple of years. I don't think I would want to retrain in anything else I love what I do. With all due respect to the member from Inverurie, I really do think that choices are very limited here and I live 35 further North (not that this is anyone's fault but a choice we made 7 years ago), perhaps it wouldn't feel the same to you if you have family and friends already established. Moving South to Edinburgh is another option I am looking at.
> 
> I am really sorry things have not improved and from what I am hearing it is actually got worse in Egypt. People used to be friendly and caring. This is really what I was wanting to hear. Good luck to you all and thank you for giving me some guidance towards my decision. I am now discouraged but maybe one day I will visit.


Keep looking on the Edinburgh thing then, but do come here to visit, holidays are great in here, not like living in here, and you can see the real deal all by yourself 

Again, good luck


----------



## MensEtManus

Going on the topic of being ripped off: ..... I once got a my medical bill here and saw "PAP TEST" on the bill. I asked the guy, why is there a PAP TEST on my bill. His reply was you ordered it, I told him the test is for females, he then replied and said "ok no problem" and removed it. 

It almost felt that they have a menu of things to charge you and they simply "select all". If you happen to read the bill, then they start deducting the tests they did not actually perform. If you did not read the bill, "oh well", the customer is simply an idiot. 

Hi Reens, 
and welcome to the forums. 

I'm not sure how one would go about trying to market your services, but I guess you could start with grabbing the list of all the hotels in Cairo and the Red sea area (Sharm, Hurghada, etc.). Send your resume/cv to all those places and see if anyone bites. If you can secure a job, then I would start thinking of going to Egypt. 

Quality of life is very subjective. You can have a beautiful life in Egypt with the maids, the drivers, the villas (garden + pool), etc., but all of the aforementioned is not easy to obtain. At least not on regular "normal" salary. It can be obtained for business owners, for executive management of big corporations, etc. 
The alternative life of not having the aforementioned is not that nice. For example, there is the opportunity to rent places in Egypt as low as $20 per month, but that is not up to par with what you are used to abroad. Something you are used to abroad would cost close to $2000 per month! Then we start taking into consideration the daily expenses. If you plan on cooking in, then the expenses are virtually non-existant. If you plan to dine out, then expect to pay twice as much as you used to pay abroad. 

What I am trying to say, but I think is taking me too long to write, is that being an employee abroad is far better than being an employee in Egypt. If you can be self-employed in Egypt, then things turn out better. Otherwise, stick to being an employee abroad.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Men.. yes I have queried bills and had items taken off without a hint of embarrassment on the cashiers part...it's try it on and if you get away with it then brilliant is the motto here.

Maiden


----------



## Reens

MensEtManus said:


> Going on the topic of being ripped off: ..... I once got a my medical bill here and saw "PAP TEST" on the bill. I asked the guy, why is there a PAP TEST on my bill. His reply was you ordered it, I told him the test is for females, he then replied and said "ok no problem" and removed it.
> 
> It almost felt that they have a menu of things to charge you and they simply "select all". If you happen to read the bill, then they start deducting the tests they did not actually perform. If you did not read the bill, "oh well", the customer is simply an idiot.
> 
> Hi Reens,
> and welcome to the forums.
> 
> I'm not sure how one would go about trying to market your services, but I guess you could start with grabbing the list of all the hotels in Cairo and the Red sea area (Sharm, Hurghada, etc.). Send your resume/cv to all those places and see if anyone bites. If you can secure a job, then I would start thinking of going to Egypt.
> 
> Quality of life is very subjective. You can have a beautiful life in Egypt with the maids, the drivers, the villas (garden + pool), etc., but all of the aforementioned is not easy to obtain. At least not on regular "normal" salary. It can be obtained for business owners, for executive management of big corporations, etc.
> The alternative life of not having the aforementioned is not that nice. For example, there is the opportunity to rent places in Egypt as low as $20 per month, but that is not up to par with what you are used to abroad. Something you are used to abroad would cost close to $2000 per month! Then we start taking into consideration the daily expenses. If you plan on cooking in, then the expenses are virtually non-existant. If you plan to dine out, then expect to pay twice as much as you used to pay abroad.
> 
> What I am trying to say, but I think is taking me too long to write, is that being an employee abroad is far better than being an employee in Egypt. If you can be self-employed in Egypt, then things turn out better. Otherwise, stick to being an employee abroad.


LOL - it sounds like you either find the funny side of things or cry. I really was not looking for employment, I have been self-employed for a year now and quite enjoy the freedom of choosing my working hours (although it tends to be more than I plan most of the time). I am not desperate to get out or unhappy where I am, I was just looking for a different experince for a couple of years. My daughter is studying Anthrapology and International Relationship for her degree and is really keen in doing some voluntary work /work placement in Egypt and perhaps learn some Arabic, so I thought it may be an advantage if I was there to support her. But from what I am hearing, there maybe another discussion to take place on that front too.

I do hope you all find something to enjoy in the place and I will plan a visit for sure to enjoy the positive side of things.

I am signing off now but would like to thank you all again for responding and trying to help.


----------



## Reens

expatinalex said:


> I've had time to reconsider my comments to you and maybe your qualifications in trauma counselling would probably be of use to the expats more than to the locals.
> 
> As for weight management the food here is s*** anyway so no market there except for the fat lazy Arabs sitting on the street corners!!!!
> 
> I am sorry if i appear rude but be honest............do you really think you can improve your quality of life by moving from the UK Egypt??????/ Get real!!!!!


Actually, I do think you are rude. and if you don't mind me asking what are you doing there, buying a villa etc. Why have you invested your cash in such a **** whole according to you.
You must have been there too long that you have forgotten what the Scottish diet is like. Please do yourself a favour and you get real!! you don't come from Utopia!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

When we ask for opinions we often don't get the answers we want.
All opinions are "right" because that is all it is an opinion.
Expat in Alex did say in hindsight she would not have bought in Alex and should have done her homework more. 
All opinions are welcomed but that is what they are just someone else's view on things.
I have a friend who loves it here and she works for a local salary and she says she would never want to live anywhere else.. personally I think she is nuts and I tell her so lol

Maiden


----------



## Beatle

Reens said:


> Oh dear... thank you all for your input. Maiden I think you put your point in the most balanced way. I am hearing you all, I am not sure why everyone seem to pick on one comment about the snow and ignored the rest! I lived in Singapore for 7 years and although I have enjoyed every second there, it is a very expensive place to live. As I mentioned I am in a fortunate position to look at the possibility of a new challenge and Cairo was one of my options, and I wouldn't have wanted to live there for more than a couple of years. I don't think I would want to retrain in anything else I love what I do. With all due respect to the member from Inverurie, I really do think that choices are very limited here and I live 35 further North (not that this is anyone's fault but a choice we made 7 years ago), perhaps it wouldn't feel the same to you if you have family and friends already established. Moving South to Edinburgh is another option I am looking at.
> 
> I am really sorry things have not improved and from what I am hearing it is actually got worse in Egypt. People used to be friendly and caring. This is really what I was wanting to hear. Good luck to you all and thank you for giving me some guidance towards my decision. I am now discouraged but maybe one day I will visit.



Hi

I have to start by saying that I am not sure how much work there would be for you in Cairo. As you have said, you would be intending to target the expat population but I am not sure about whether that population would pay for the type of services you seem to offer (I don't have a detailed knowledge of expat salaries in Egypt but from my limited understanding, they tend to be lower than expat packages in other countries). 

I can imagine that those sort of services would go down well in the Gulf where I have previously lived as that was (before the current economic crisis) much more receptive to people who have trained in the West.

I can understand why you want to relocate from a cold climate - my father had a similar reaction to working in Dundee! I love Cairo but can find it incredibly testing at times. My suggestion would be to go back for a holiday and see how you find it - I have friends who hate Cairo and would never go again but equally I have friends who have gone there for a couple of months and are still there years later.

Hope this helps


----------



## Sam

Although you have asked specifically about Cairo, I wonder if you might consider Red Sea areas, like Sharm. There is a much larger expat community and your alternative medical expertise may be more accepted. Salaries are higher than in Cairo, although still incomparable to the UK and expats and Egyptians get paid the same. As far as quality of life goes, I much prefer Sharm to UK. It is far more laid back and people are friendly. You do get hassle from locals occasionally, but as an Arabic speaker you should have no trouble.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> . . . ... personally I think she is nuts and I tell her so lol
> 
> Maiden


and you try to shatter her illusions - shame on you :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> and you try to shatter her illusions - shame on you :eyebrows:


No I don't try and shatter her illusions she agrees with everything I say about the place.. it's her mental health I worry about!! lol

Maiden


----------



## expatinalex

Reens said:


> Actually, I do think you are rude. and if you don't mind me asking what are you doing there, buying a villa etc. Why have you invested your cash in such a **** whole according to you.
> that was for the Alexandria lady.


Oooooh Reens I'm not really rude and i'm sorry I have given you the wrong impression.

I stand by what I said though........we all complain about life in Britain and it's only when you live in a place like this that you realise ' life in Britain aint that bad after all'

Why did we invest in a villa here?

We have some very good friends here along with the fact that my husband wants to expand his business to the Middle East.

Also the fact that we live in Alexandria makes a huge difference like Inverurie vs Bradford/Leeds/...........

There are things I love about Egypt and things I hate but I think that in the same way as Liverpool has changed [for the worse] since I lived there 20 years ago so you will find Egypt has.

Maybe you should try to take some time out and come for a holiday before making your final decision.

Good Luck.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> No I don't try and shatter her illusions she agrees with everything I say about the place.. it's her mental health I worry about!! lol
> 
> Maiden


sounds like she is more "balanced" than you then :clap2:


----------



## expatinalex

:boxing:


Reens said:


> Actually, I do think you are rude. and if you don't mind me asking what are you doing there, buying a villa etc. Why have you invested your cash in such a **** whole according to you.
> You must have been there too long that you have forgotten what the Scottish diet is like. Please do yourself a favour and you get real!! you don't come from Utopia!!!



Excuse me!!!!! There is nothing wrong with a good old plate of stovies with daddies sauce and a piece of bread and butter. followed by sticky toffee pudding and ice-cream


----------



## MaidenScotland

We have had in the past people who are coming out here for a various reasons and asked us our opinion and mostly they do not want our opinion they want us to say "get here as quickly as you can because it's the best thing you can do" and when this is not forth coming they tend not to like it.
We have had young girls telling us they are coming because they met Mohammed and have fallen in love and he is not like the men we warn others about. Sam has tried to advice them but it's always the same.. ohh he is different.
We have people asking how much money can they save? How the heck can any one tell you what you can save?
We have had "what is the average phone bill" this one always makes me laugh, how would we know what the average phone bill is... now you wouldn't want mine is all that I can say on that.
I am honest about my reasons for being here. it's a good salary with lots of perks.. nothing else would make me want to live here.. not the weather.. nor the people...or the country.
So I give my opinion when asked but it is probably not the opinion that "desperate to get here" people want to hear and as they have generally made up their mind that they are coming and for all the "good " reasons as they see them then I am maybe not the best person to ask


----------



## expatinalex

MaidenScotland said:


> We have had in the past people who are coming out here for a various reasons and asked us our opinion and mostly they do not want our opinion they want us to say "get here as quickly as you can because it's the best thing you can do" and when this is not forth coming they tend not to like it.
> We have had young girls telling us they are coming because they met Mohammed and have fallen in love and he is not like the men we warn others about. Sam has tried to advice them but it's always the same.. ohh he is different.
> We have people asking how much money can they save? How the heck can any one tell you what you can save?
> We have had "what is the average phone bill" this one always makes me laugh, how would we know what the average phone bill is... now you wouldn't want mine is all that I can say on that.
> I am honest about my reasons for being here. it's a good salary with lots of perks.. nothing else would make me want to live here.. not the weather.. nor the people...or the country.
> So I give my opinion when asked but it is probably not the opinion that "desperate to get here" people want to hear and as they have generally made up their mind that they are coming and for all the "good " reasons as they see them then I am maybe not the best person to ask


Well said Maiden.


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatinalex said:


> :boxing:
> 
> 
> Excuse me!!!!! There is nothing wrong with a good old plate of stovies with daddies sauce and a piece of bread and butter. followed by sticky toffee pudding and ice-cream



Ohh stovies.... the memories and juices are flowing


----------



## Lanason

*I just need*



MaidenScotland said:


> We have had in the past people who are coming out here for a various reasons and asked us our opinion and mostly they do not want our opinion they want us to say "get here as quickly as you can because it's the best thing you can do" and when this is not forth coming they tend not to like it.
> We have had young girls telling us they are coming because they met Mohammed and have fallen in love and he is not like the men we warn others about. Sam has tried to advice them but it's always the same.. ohh he is different.
> We have people asking how much money can they save? How the heck can any one tell you what you can save?
> We have had "what is the average phone bill" this one always makes me laugh, how would we know what the average phone bill is... now you wouldn't want mine is all that I can say on that.
> I am honest about my reasons for being here. it's a good salary with lots of perks.. nothing else would make me want to live here.. not the weather.. nor the people...or the country.
> So I give my opinion when asked but it is probably not the opinion that "desperate to get here" people want to hear and as they have generally made up their mind that they are coming and for all the "good " reasons as they see them then I am maybe not the best person to ask


i just need all the help i can get to make things as easy as possible - as they say JDI - just do IT
what ever IT is


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> i just need all the help i can get to make things as easy as possible - as they say JDI - just do IT
> what ever IT is




Help we can and do give, some good some not so good,
Opinions we can give but you might not like them and that is what people must be prepared for. 

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

Adrian have you not heard IBM? lol


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> Help we can and do give, some good some not so good,
> Opinions we can give but you might not like them and that is what people must be prepared for.
> 
> Maiden


so which day in Maadi then ????????????????????


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> so which day in Maadi then ????????????????????




let me get back to you, probably Friday.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> Adrian have you not heard IBM? lol


I should get that seen to before it gets infected :focus:


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> We have people asking how much money can they save? How the heck can any one tell you what you can save?
> We have had "what is the average phone bill" this one always makes me laugh, how would we know what the average phone bill is... now you wouldn't want mine is all that I can say on that.


Isn't the point of this forum that people can ask the questions that might seem stupid to you but which can form part of their decision making process before they travel - they are looking for general guidance not precise calculations! I have lived in different countries in Europe and the Middle East and it is very difficult to understand the cost of living etc before you travel.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Beatle said:


> Isn't the point of this forum that people can ask the questions that might seem stupid to you but which can form part of their decision making process before they travel - they are looking for general guidance not precise calculations! I have lived in different countries in Europe and the Middle East and it is very difficult to understand the cost of living etc before you travel.



I can understand anyone asking the price of apartments, the cost of bread even the cost per unit of electricity but not anyone asking how much they can save and what the average phone bill is

Maiden


----------



## Sam

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh stovies.... the memories and juices are flowing



What's a stovie???????

Oh, if we're going to start talking about food from back home we'll have to create a whole new thread, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

On another note - I like what you say about an opinion always being right, because it is only an opinion. But you are forgetting something, I AM ALWAYS RIGHT!!!!

Hahahahahahahahahaha.

(Anyone care to disagree :boxing: )


----------

